# Burton Rulers



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Have had a pair for a couple seasons. Holding up pretty good all things considered, but then again I'm midwest so our seasons are shorter. They didn't get too much softer since new. Warm enough for my feet. Would probably buy again, but looking for something a bit softer. You'll want to replace the footbeds though (like most boots)


----------



## tsoupac (Oct 30, 2013)

what type of riding do you do? Im probably 75/25 freeride/park and i felt like the stiffness was about what i'm looking for. i'm also 6'2 200lbs so id like a more responsive boot

thanks man, appreciate the help


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm more park than anything else, but my ankles are torn up so I feel more comfortable in a slightly stiffer boot. 

Honestly, if they fit your feet right, then go for it. I'd say it's a plenty responsive boot for what you want it for. Just be sure they fit and feel right for more than a couple minutes of trying it on. In reality you should wear it around the shop for awhile to be sure you're not getting any hot spots or anything.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

The deal's not ThAT great. I got a pair of ambushes (25 more normally) for 125 shipped. That said, they are good boots and people say favorable things about them. So get em!


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Good boots, just make sure you get some insoles cause the rulers stock insoles are pathetic and will kill your feet.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought a pair of Rulers only used once off of Craigslist (the dude tore his ACL first time out  ) for $50. They haven't let me down at all. I agree with the previous assessment that they didn't get much softer. I too ride in the Midwest, so I am only on them 20-ish times per year as opposed to some guys who go 40x or more. They're solid. Sturdy enough, but flexy enough too. Until I recently upgraded...I liked them.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

i just bought a pair of these, can you heat mold the liners?
I bought the 2013 versions on the cheap but dont see any info about that....


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Pretty sure that all Burtons that I've seen for a while have had heat molds me liners. Maybe the lowest end models don't, but yeah... I never heat molded my Ambush from last year but they were fine out of the box. You can do either really.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

spacemanspiff said:


> i just bought a pair of these, can you heat mold the liners?
> I bought the 2013 versions on the cheap but dont see any info about that....


Yes, the imprint 2 liners are heat moldable.

Per Burton:



> Imprint™ 2 Liner
> 
> Heat Moldable - Whether you have funky cankles or a grotesque sixth toe, your feet will be wrapped with comfort in this boot. Ride them right out of the box or shape them to your foot with Burton's EMU heat-molding system, found at your local shop.


----------

